# Pray that I pass the CGC Exam tonight



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

You guys will do fine! Suck on a mint if your nervous so that Mercy doesn't pick up on any test jitters. It's great to see you set goals and then watching the journey as you achieve them--Mercy is a lucky little girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best of luck to you and Mercy!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Good luck to you. I'm sure you'll do fine, but it's not a do or die situation. Relax.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am sure you will do fine. And if not, there are more opportunities. Stay calm and enjoy it, because the test actually is quite fun.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Banker trained in a location that offered continuing classes until your dog passed the CGC, as long as you were obviously working on it. I told the instructor that I was planning on coming back for more practice, which took some pressure off me.

You will do fine. Remember it is supposed to be fun!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Good luck! I really believe both of you will do great, you've both put in a lot of time on this. Relax & enjoy ♥


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Good luck to you and Mercy although I know you two won't need it. She will be great tonight!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Relax and have fun!! My bet would be she'll do fine.

Pete


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

Remember to picture what you want Mercy to do....vs picturing what you are worried will happen... Ex: sit, stay... You ask mercy to stay...but you are worried that mercy will NOT stay... And that is what you have pictured in your mind!...so she does not stay!.. Try it.!
Have confidence in the work the two of you have done together, and the respect she has for you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have faith that you and Mercy will do great. You have socialized Mercy a lot, and that will pay off.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

All the best


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Unfortunately, Mercy did not pass this time around*

I am sorry to say that Mercy did not pass. She flunked on parts of the test where I did not think she would flunk. It's funny how it works that way. At first I thought the test would be outside in the parking lot of the country church down the road from the Pet Resort. I had been practicing for almost an hour before test time. I did not really have much of an opportunity to train her to behave around other dogs though. Her being well socialized around other dogs actually became her downfall since she wants to play with them. The church was having a potluck supper an hour before the test and our instructor I think is a member. She wanted to make sure there would be people for a crowd. The test actually took place inside where the church people had just been having their potluck supper. Not a very good idea. Chances are she might not have passed even outdoors anyway since she now pulls more than ever towards things that excite her. The test took place in cramped quarters. She pulled towards someone sitting in a chair during the out for a walk. She broke her stay. And I did not get much of a "walking start" when she came in with the dog. Mercy pulled towards the dog as we were shaking hands. I didn't have much room to walk over to the left as much. She did down on command though. 

I think I will be taking a break with training classes with the holidays coming up. I was going to take another CGC class with another instructor, but decided not to. I need to focus on my family more. I will be practicing with her during our walks and while we are inside. I will keep my eyes out for additional CGC tests in the meantime. I would have to take one that takes place on Saturday, so I will not have to take off work. I am thinking of taking a Novice class in the spring. While she is still excitedly lunging towards things, I don't think I should take any therapy dog screening tests. No to mention she still has a mouthing problem. I will have to see how she is doing after her 1st birthday as well. I wish I had better news, but I am moving onward.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

It's only one day out of many. She's a lovely dog and you have work hard with her. She's still very young. You learned something and she learned something. 

Next time it will be better (or at least different), but in a few months she will pass if you keep working with her.

She's not going anywhere and she'll only get better as the months roll by.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm sorry she didn't pass. Maybe she was already tired from so much practice beforehand and couldn't focus? At least now you know what to work on so you will pass next time!! Everything is a learning experience! Maybe you can take her out for training walks near outdoor cafes and the like, so she learns to ignore such huge temptations. A lot of dogs would have problems in tight quarters with a potluck dinner! Onwards and upwards!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am sorry...just keep on training her, and enjoying her. She is a lovely, but still young dog. She will get there!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear Mercy did not pass, but she is still a puppy. You will see a big difference in her behavior as she gets older.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear Mercy didn't pass, but she will. She is very young, she just needs some time to mature.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sorry*

Sorry to hear Mercy didn't pass, but she is still a pup and has lots of time!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Don't worry, she will pass one of these days! B and I don't have our CGC yet. There is an upcoming test here in a week or two I am going to try again. I would just keep up her training (not specifically for the CGC, though).


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry she didn't pass, but you will have many other chances. She is a beautiful dog and I'm impressed that you tried it with her at her age. We will do the test with Tayla next year. She turns a year next week. I want to get her into Beginning Manners, but we keep having a conflict with my Nose Work classes.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

A good quote to remember " If at first you dont succeed try try again" with dogs this should be everyones mantra. Mercy is young and you 2 have your whole lives to suceed at different things.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry Mercy did not pass. She is still young, I think most dogs don't pass until they are over two years old. She is still a teenager. Chalk it up as a learning experience, and you are doing a great job.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree, you are doing a wonderful job with Mercy. Sorry she didn't pass this time but keep at it. I have a feeling that one day soon Mercy will wake up and be so good at all of this that you will be shocked.
Enjoy the journey, the destination is just a bonus. ♥


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> It's only one day out of many. She's a lovely dog and you have work hard with her. She's still very young. You learned something and she learned something.
> 
> Next time it will be better (or at least different), but in a few months she will pass if you keep working with her.
> 
> She's not going anywhere and she'll only get better as the months roll by.


Wow! You got your dog's CGC at less than 6 months of age! I'm green with envy!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I am impressed that you attempted the test! That alone is an accomplishment.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Roxy didn't pass our first CGC test either. She was upset during the supervised separation test. This year we went to another intermediate obedience class and she passed the CGC test with no problems.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

You're doing a great job! Riley needed two times through to pass - it is a hard test! Don't be disheartened!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My first Golden, Lucky, a true angel. Failed the test twice for the same thing- He would sit but then kind of drag/inch his butt to say hello to others!- I say he never actually moved from a sit since his butt never left the ground! He never did it when we where training just at test time. He just wanted to say "Hello!". 

Buddy my wild man passed first time and is still a menace!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> My first Golden, Lucky, a true angel. Failed the test twice for the same thing- He would sit but then kind of drag/inch his butt to say hello to others!- I say he never actually moved from a sit since his butt never left the ground! He never did it when we where training just at test time. He just wanted to say "Hello!".
> 
> Buddy my wild man passed first time and is still a menace!


This made me smile!  Our Goldens are social butterflies, that's for sure :wave:


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Joyce wrote: "Enjoy the journey, the destination is just a bonus. ♥ "

I so agree with this Joyce. Thank you for writing it. Mercy's Mom you want Mercy to be as solid as can be pretty much "bomb" proof when she passes her test. Think of this test as an opportunity to see where you both need to work so she is "bomb" proof. From the very beginning you have told us how important it is for you and Mercy to be therapy partners. I would look at this as a sign for you to take it slow and be very precise on learning the skills. You want both of you to have fun during the journey so Mercy doesn't burn out when she is capable of being an awesome therapy dog. 
Don't be discouraged. I believe you two can do it.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Time and training will get you there! Keep the faith!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you all for your awesome encoraging posts.:thanks::thanks::thanks:


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

You and Mercy will be awesome and not problem passing.


----------



## Golden Lady (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry to herar that Mercy did not pass. Mia took her CGC test last night and did not pass either. We seem to have had the same problem. She lunges toward other dogs, she is very social. I think she was a little anxious and did not do well on walking and left turns.
Oh well, all we can do is try again. They said that I need to desensitize her. The only way I can about doing that is to spend more time in the pet stores and tell her to leave it. (I guess) Like you I think I will wait until after the holidays. Hopefully we will both do better next time.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Question....are you allowed to use treats during this test? 

Thanks.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I failedmthe first time I tried the CGC. Every time the examiner would lift my dog's paw, she would put the lady's wrist in her mouth and flop over on her back. Same dog not only went on to later pass the CGC, she also earned her CD and CDX titles.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Nairb said:


> Question....are you allowed to use treats during this test?
> 
> Thanks.


No treats during testing.

I trained Buddy for his CGC and then TDI tests with no treats so that the actual test would be just like a normal training session to him. I very rarely gave him treats during training classes at all- A pet and good boy was his reward 

If food is involved he gets way over stimulated and moves every quickly and becomes inpatient for his food which leads to barking with him.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> No treats during testing.
> 
> I trained Buddy for his CGC and then TDI tests with no treats so that the actual test would be just like a normal training session to him. I very rarely gave him treats during training classes at all- A pet and good boy was his reward
> 
> If food is involved he gets way over stimulated and moves every quickly and becomes inpatient for his food which leads to barking with him.


That definitely makes it more challenging! she does so well when I dangle a treat in front of her.....not so much without. I'm going to have to start weaning Bella off of her treats! I don't have to worry about this test for quite some time, though. Still have to finish our current beginner class, then intermediate and a 3 week class that prepares for the test. Next spring would be the earliest. 




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Nairb said:


> Question....are you allowed to use treats during this test?
> 
> Thanks.


No, you are not.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> My first Golden, Lucky, a true angel. Failed the test twice for the same thing- He would sit but then kind of drag/inch his butt to say hello to others!- I say he never actually moved from a sit since his butt never left the ground! He never did it when we where training just at test time. He just wanted to say "Hello!".
> 
> Buddy my wild man passed first time and is still a menace!


 I have to admit, this did make me chuckle.


----------



## a-goldenwish (Dec 30, 2011)

Mercy's Mom, 
I have been following your posts as we got our precious goldens around the same time. As everyone has said, I am sure you and Mercy will pass as time goes on. I had such high expectations of Ryder and I when we first started our training but as he has gotten older I realize I need to let him also be the puppy that he is. He is so smart and attentive and does great with training but given the choice of working with me or going to see a dog, the dog wins out. I think it's great though that our goldens are such loving creatures and want to play all the time!!! I'm sure as they mature it will come, I feel the training certainly goes in phases.

We have been off for a few months after taking puppy K and basic obedience at our local Petsmart. I've finally found a trainer at a training facility to work with and am excited to start up again. That's been the hardest, finding a class that works into my work/kids schedule. Keep up the good work, our pups still are young!!!


----------

